# John McNaugher



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

John McNaugher, American Presbyterian (December 30, 1857 -- December 11, 1947) was President of Pittsburgh-Xenia Theological Seminary and a minister in the United Presbyterian Church. He is known particularly as the editor of _The Psalms in Worship: A Series of Convention Papers Bearing Upon the Place of the Psalms in the Worship of the Church_, which was published one century ago (1907). It was republished by Still Water Revival Books in 1992. My former pastor, Bill Marshall, wrote the introduction to the reprint.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 9, 2007)

McNaugher did good work. Worth reading.

rsc



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> John McNaugher, American Presbyterian (December 30, 1857 -- December 11, 1947) was President of Pittsburgh-Xenia Theological Seminary and a minister in the United Presbyterian Church. He is known particularly as the editor of _The Psalms in Worship: A Series of Convention Papers Bearing Upon the Place of the Psalms in the Worship of the Church_, which was published one century ago (1907). It was republished by Still Water Revival Books in 1992. My former pastor, Bill Marshall, wrote the introduction to the reprint.


----------

